
Is Bitcoin vulnerable to a “bank run”? - pkfrank
https://dev.to/peter/is-bitcoin-vulnerable-to-a-bank-run-8g6
======
swarnie_
TL;DR. A lack of demand at the peak price causes the price to drop, potential
buyers stay out hoping for a better "bargain"

This is basic economics

------
GrumpyNl
No, there is no bank involved. People can try to sell, but you need buyers.

------
cjbenedikt
Yes, you are right

